# Stress echo: 93350-26; 93016; 93018 vs. 93351-26



## Lisa Schwaesdall (May 26, 2009)

Re: Professional component billing in an out-pt facility setting for Stress Echo, phys supervision & interp/rept.  It appears the only difference between 93350 & 93351 is the continuous ECG monitoring which is covered by billing 93016 & 93018 w/the 93350. Am I right?  Since Medicare changed it's stance on 93351 and has created professional and tech components, has anyone started billing the 93351-26 vs the "trio"? If so, have there been any problems with any payers? If someone has been billing 93351-26, how does the reimbursement look for payers other than MCare? I'd appreciate any input I can get! Thanks.


----------

